# WAGO KNX Klemme bei Hausautomation sinnvoll?



## spshugo (24 April 2016)

Hallo ihr
Mein Hausautomations Projekt geht weiter. Bisher war ich bei meiner Entscheidung KNX-SPS bei einer reinen WAGO Lösung angekommen. Inzwischen wurde ich auf die KNX Klemme aufmerksam und überlege ob ich wenigstens die Eingänge über KNX laufen lassen, um mir etliche Schalterleitungen durch das Haus zu ersparen.
Hab auch schon überlegt alles mit KNX machen zu wollen, aber die Preise sind einfach irre.

Meine aktueller Stand ist also die Aktorseite über von der SPS gesteuerte Koppelrelais abbilden, die Sensorseite über einen KNX Bus in die SPS laufen lassen und ein paar x-fach Digitaleingänge im Haus verteilt an den Bus hängen.
Was ist davon zu halten?

Wozu ich nichts hilfreiches finde ist die Einbindung der Klemme in mein SPS Programm. Da sind noch einige Fragen offen, wäre nett wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte. Ich habe bisher weder Klemme noch KNX Geräte, weil ich mir das zum ausprobieren erst kaufen will wenn ich weiß dass ich es wirklich einsetzen will.

1. Die KNX Programmierung ist ein Hindernis. Kostet Geld und ist wieder völlig anders als SPS. Muss ich auch schon KNX programmieren wenn ich nur Eingabegeräte habe? Oder senden die Inputgeräte nur ihre Kennung auf den Bus und die kann ich über die Wagoklemme auslesen?
2. Wo finde ich bzw. unter welchem Suchbegriff findet Google relevante Infos, was mir die Wagoklemme für Daten gibt und wie ich die verarbeite? Ich hab die KNX Bibliothek gefunden, kann aber ohne weitere Infos nichts damit anfangen.
Das Datenblatt zur Klemme hab ich gefunden, das ist noch sehr dürftig.

Oder gibts eine ganz andere Idee um mir etliche Kabel zu sparen?
Kennt jemand ein bezahlbares KNX Eingangsmodul das wenigstens nicht ein Vielfaches einer DI Wagoklemme kostet?


----------



## fraggle-m (24 April 2016)

Hallo spshugo,

wenn ich das richtig verstehe möchtest Du über KNX nur konventionelle Taster dezentral einbinden und diese dann in der SPS verarbeiten.
Dafür KNX zu nehmen finde ich relativ teuer, wenn ich es richtig verstehe hast Du auch keine Erfahrungen im Bereich KNX und mußt es gegen Geld programmieren lassen.

Mal so ein paar Anregungen/Fragen:

- UV pro Etage möglich?
- Einzelraumreglung Temperaturerfassung) ?
- Wenn nur Konventionelle Taster eingebunden werden sollen Modbus?
-Dali für die Beleuchtung, gibt es auch Eingänge für Taster.

Ich selbst habe bei mir den Gira KNX Gira Tastsensor 3 Komfort eingesetzt, dieser hat einen intigrierten Temperaturfühler.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## spshugo (24 April 2016)

Richtig es sollen normale Taster sein. Da möchte ich mich nicht auf etwas festlegen von dem ich dann abhängig bin.
KNX kann ich bisher noch nicht. Würde das schon gern alles selbst machen (können), nur ists eben auch eine Preisfrage beim programmieren. Interessant an diesem Ansatz ist die Erweiterbarkeit, ohne nochmal einen Draht irgendwohin ziehen zu müssen wenn ein Schalter hinzukommen soll.

UV pro Etage wäre denkbar, wenigstens eine im Dachgeschoss die dann auch das EG mit versorgen kann. Hierzu müsste ich die SPS aber aufteilen. Ist das ratsam / sinnvoll?

Heizung wird sehr träge, hier sagt mir jeder die braucht nicht mit gesteuert werden. Da würde es uns reichen wenn wir bei Bedarf an den Regler laufen und den verstellen. Das zentral zu steuern würde ich optional sehen.

Hast du etwas Hintergrund zu Modbus? Gehört hab ich das schon oft, nur keine Ahnung wie ich das anwende und in die SPS integriere.
Ja ich könnte mir das auch alles zusammensuchen, aber bei einem solchen Projekt über Wochen verschiedenes kaufen, ausprobieren, wenns nicht geht - egal, weitersuchen und so weiter, ist halt nicht so zielführend. Da wäre es hilfreich wenn ich ein Beispiel hätte, auch was die Verkabelung angeht.
Ich habe mal eine Skizze gesehen wie man eine SPS verteilt aufbauen kann, mit Verbindungsklemmen die eine Klemmenreihe an einem anderen Ort ermöglichen. Gehts in diese Richtung? Das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, da könnte ich dann Sensorik und Aktoren aufteilen. Wäre das ratsam?


----------



## GLT (24 April 2016)

spshugo schrieb:


> Inzwischen wurde ich auf die KNX Klemme aufmerksam und überlege ob ich  wenigstens die Eingänge über KNX laufen lassen, um mir etliche  Schalterleitungen durch das Haus zu ersparen.


Ein durchaus sinniger Ansatz - spart eine Menge an Verkabelung/Drähte.
Die erhältlichen "SPS-Taster" mit x Drähten anzuschliessen ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.



spshugo schrieb:


> Hab auch schon überlegt alles mit KNX machen zu wollen, aber die Preise sind einfach irre.


Wenn Du zu deinen DO-Karten noch die Relais einpreisst u. dann Kanalpreise vergleichst, wird es realistischer - z.B. MDT AKS-2016.03 mit 20 Kanälen.



spshugo schrieb:


> Wozu ich nichts hilfreiches finde ist die Einbindung der Klemme in mein SPS Programm.


Wago liefert sowohl die Bibliotheken, alle nötigen Dateien u. Beispielprojekte zum Download.



spshugo schrieb:


> Muss ich auch schon KNX programmieren wenn ich nur Eingabegeräte habe?  Oder senden die Inputgeräte nur ihre Kennung auf den Bus und die kann  ich über die Wagoklemme auslesen?


Die KNX-Geräte (auch die KNX-Klemme) müssen per ETS geladen werden - sonst geht da gar nichts.



spshugo schrieb:


> Die KNX Programmierung ist ein Hindernis. Kostet Geld und ist wieder völlig anders als SPS.


Das erscheint dir nur so - klar ist die IBN eines Busses was anderes, als einer SPS, aber erlernbar.
Die Kostenseite ist überschaubar - für deinen Fall würde sich max. die ETS lite für 200,-- ergeben; wer es ein wenig umständlich tricksen mag, macht das mit der Version für lau 

Günstige "echte" Bustaster bekommst Du von MDT - wenn Du die Haptik eines "normalen" Taster haben möchtest u. einen int. Temperatursenor mitnehmen möchtest, dann findest Du bei Hager/Berker mit den neuen BA-Tastern das richtige Produkt.

08/15-Taster könntest Du auch mit UP-Tasterschnittstellen "abholen".


----------



## fraggle-m (24 April 2016)

Hallo,
für die Programmierung bei deinem Einfamilienhaus wenn Du nur die Sensorik in den Räumen damit machen möchtest, solltest Du eigentlich mit einer ETS5 Lite (20 Teilnehmer pro Projekt) auskommen. Zum testen gibt es auch eine Demo Version für 5 Teilnehmer.

Ich habe bei mir auch im EG eine WAGO 750-889 sitzen und die OG Verteilung über eine Klemmbus Verlängerung angebunden, funktioniert problemlos. 

Die Integration von Modbus bei WAGO ist relativ einfach, in der Codesys 2.3 von WAGO gibt es dafür in der Steuerungskonfiguratin den Modbus Konfigurator und beim e-Cockpit  (siehe Seite 30) geht das ganze noch leichter.


----------



## spshugo (24 April 2016)

Wenn ich 20 fache KNX Eingänge nehme die ich gerade gefunden habe, komm ich locker mit 20 Teilnehmern hin. (Edit: das sind Aktoren die falsch angezeigt wurden - vergessen!)
Die  kosten angeblich im Originalpreis über 600 €, Sonderangebot 360. Was  bitte ist an den Dingern so teuer? Kein Wunder dass viele davon  abgeschreckt werden.

So wer keine blöden Fragen mag bitte nicht mehr weiterlesen. Ich muss das jetzt fragen. Was genau ist Modbus? Wie setze  ich den ein um Taster zur SPS zu bekommen?
Wo schließe ich meine Taster an und was kommt in der SPS an Daten an?


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 April 2016)

Modbus ist ein Protokoll von dem es verschiedene Ausführungen gibt und das über verschiedene Medien  (RS232, Erhernet) übertragen werden kann. 
In Deinem Fall würde ich einen Ethernet oder EtherCAT Koppler nehmen an den die I/O-Klemmen hängen und das Ganze an den Controller anschließen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## fraggle-m (24 April 2016)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> In Deinem Fall würde ich einen Ethernet oder EtherCAT Koppler nehmen an den die I/O-Klemmen hängen und das Ganze an den Controller anschließen.



 EtherCAT Koppler  gehen an WAGO Controller nicht anbinden.

Wenn schon KNX dann würde ich dir eher empfehlen die Taster mit Tasterschnittstellen auf zu nehmen, oder direkt Taster mit eingebautem Busankoppler zu nutzen, oder KNX Sensoren nutzen und die Verkabelung dieser mit einer Busleitung machen.
Bei deinem Ansatz mit den 20 fach Eingängen kann man das dann auch direkt mit SPS DI machen, ist dann die kostengünstigere Lösung und ich sehe keine Nachteile gegenüber KNX. 

Vielleicht ist ja auch eine Mischung aus beidem sinnvoll, Abstellraum, Keller u.s.w mit 2x2x0,8 (KNX Leitung nehmen, dann kannst Du säter umrüsten wenn nötig) an DI der SPS und im Wohnzimmer, Küche u.s.w mit KNX Sensoren.

p.s.:mal eine keine Anmerkung die nichts mit den Eingängen zu tun hat, Verkable alle Lampen und Steckdosen mit 5 adriger Leitung ist wenn man an irgend etwas nicht gedacht hat sehr hilfreich.


----------



## mnuesser (25 April 2016)

spshugo schrieb:


> Wenn ich 20 fache KNX Eingänge nehme die ich gerade gefunden habe, komm ich locker mit 20 Teilnehmern hin. (Edit: das sind Aktoren die falsch angezeigt wurden - vergessen!)
> Die  kosten angeblich im Originalpreis über 600 €, Sonderangebot 360. Was  bitte ist an den Dingern so teuer? Kein Wunder dass viele davon  abgeschreckt werden.
> 
> So wer keine blöden Fragen mag bitte nicht mehr weiterlesen. Ich muss das jetzt fragen. Was genau ist Modbus? Wie setze  ich den ein um Taster zur SPS zu bekommen?
> Wo schließe ich meine Taster an und was kommt in der SPS an Daten an?



Gibt keine blöden Fragen  Wie immer macht der Ton die Musik, wer nett Fragt bekommt ne Antwort.

5 adrig zu den Lampen hat den Vorteil, dass du auch auf DALI umrüsten könntest später...


----------



## spshugo (25 April 2016)

Das mit den 5 adrigen Leitungen ist ein guter Gedanke, die sollten überall hin. Unabhängig was im Hintergrund steuert.



			
				fraggle-m schrieb:
			
		

> Bei deinem Ansatz mit den 20 fach Eingängen kann man das dann auch  direkt mit SPS DI machen, ist dann die kostengünstigere Lösung und ich  sehe keine Nachteile gegenüber KNX.


Für eine Mischung aus KNX für die Eingänge und einer SPS als Steuerung spricht für mich dass ich weniger Steuerkabel ziehen müsste. Die gibts zwar im Großpack mit 40 Adern pro Kabel, aber irgendwo wird sicher ein Drähtchen fehlen. Der Bus wäre da pflegeleichter.
Ich könnte auch einen mehrfachen KNX Aktor für ein paar wichtige Lampen im Haus verwenden die auch bei Ausfall der SPS noch steuerbar sind, und für ein paar Steckdosenkreise die ich schaltbar machen möchte (weil die intern ein bistabiles Relais haben -> find ich sinnvoll). Den Rest macht dann die SPS über Koppelrelais, zum einen Dekoleuchten und Steckdosen mit Lampe schalten. Und Rolläden vielleicht auch über SPS, denn KNX Aktoren find ich ziemlich teuer.
Die SPS kann doch auch KNX Messages ausgeben und damit die Aktoren steuern?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Mix?




			
				oliver.tonn schrieb:
			
		

> In Deinem Fall würde ich einen Ethernet oder EtherCAT Koppler nehmen an  den die I/O-Klemmen hängen und das Ganze an den Controller anschließen.


Du meinst also praktisch die SPS "trennen", Karten an verschiedenen Orten platzieren und mit Modbus miteinander verbinden? Da gabs auch eine Verbindungsklemme, vielleicht ist das gerade sowas was du meinst? Ich finds grad nicht, dafür finde ich diesen Thread in Google - super


----------



## fraggle-m (25 April 2016)

Ich habe einen Mix aus KNX und WAGO.

in den Räumen habe ich KNX Tastsensoren, oder Taster mit BA und noch ein paar KNX Dimmer. 
Denn Rest machen WAGO Controller (derzeit ein 750-849, 750-889, 750-880, und ein PFC200 mit e-Cockpit Laufzeit), Rollos über Relais, Beleuchtung zum Teil aber auch mit DMX oder Dali je nach dem wie es gerate passend war.

Vieleicht ein wenig übertrieben, das ganze würde ganz locker mit einem Controller funktionieren, aber der Spieltrieb lässt grüßen .


----------



## mnuesser (26 April 2016)

Bei mir machts ein Controller 750-889,
KNX nur für die Taster von MDT mit LED Rückmeldung.
Heizungsaktoren DO, Rollos DO Relais, Schaltbare Steckdosen DO Relais, Licht (noch DO Relais, Dali Klemme schon verbaut, 5 Adrig zu den Lampen gezogen)
Achja, Heizung von Buderus mit Bosch-Steuerung per Gateway am KNX, somit alles Steuerbar und Auslesbar
Temp-Sensoren als PT1000 in 2 Draht per 8AI-Klemme von jedem Raum


----------



## GLT (27 April 2016)

Solche oder ähnliche Konstellationen laufen bei mir selbst u. auch bei Kunden.

Wenn ohnehin KNX ins Spiel kommt, ist es idR ein 750/849 oder 889 - da die IBN-Schnittstelle dann auch gleich erschlagen ist.


----------



## spshugo (27 April 2016)

Ich hab einen 750-880 als Controller. Die Idee mit KNX kam erst später dazu.
Habe mich inzwischen etwas eingelesen, aber leider scheint auch dieses Vorhaben komplexer als erwartet.
Ich habe ETS5, zwar erst mal nur die Demoversion aber das dürfte ja egal sein.

Habe noch keine Klemme, mir wäre es recht erst mal theoretisch etwas Infos zu sammeln. Kostet ja alles auch Geld...
Mag mir jemand dabei helfen und ein bisschen was erklären?

Wenn ich für die Klemme 753-646 die Katalogdaten lade und die Eigenschaften der Klemme ansehen will, muss ein Plugin installiert werden. Das will eine SYM_XML Datei öffnen und um die erstellen zu können brauche ich was genau? Was passiert da?

Ich hab noch nicht recht begriffen was die Klemme mir in meine SPS liefert und wie ich etwas in sie schreiben kann. 
Meine große Vermutung ist dass ich die sogenannten Gruppenadressen aus KNX lesen und schreiben und dann in der SPS damit irgendwas anstellen kann. Stimmt das?


----------



## mnuesser (27 April 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Solche oder ähnliche Konstellationen laufen bei mir selbst u. auch bei Kunden.
> 
> Wenn ohnehin KNX ins Spiel kommt, ist es idR ein 750/849 oder 889 - gerne mit 2 KNX-Klemmen, da die IBN-Schnittstelle dann auch gleich erschlagen ist.



die 2. kannste bei der 889 ja weg lassen, zumindest wenn du die im Router-Modus betreibst...


----------



## ohm200x (27 April 2016)

Moin,

nutze auch "einen solchen Mix" wie du das nennst. SPS plus KNX-Bus für Eingangssignale.
Allerdings mit dem Steuerung vom anderen Ende von OWL. (fängt mit B an und Endet auf off) Daher kann ich zur konkreten Umsetzung in WAGO nichts sagen.

Bei mir lief das so:
Au ja, Smart Home! ;-) Oh KNX kannste nicht bezahlen! :-(
Also gut dann Elektrik aus der Leistung von der Fertighausfirma rausnehmen und selber machen. -> Oh das Spart ja ungefähr so viel Geld, wie eine SPS.
Damit war die Idee wieder etwas angewärmt.

In der Mitte der Planungsphase habe ich dann bewusst KNX wieder mit dazu genommen.
Gründe decken sich wie oben:
* Weniger Parallel-Verdrahtung in den Keller (eine Unterverteilung (UV) im OG wäre nicht sinnvoll gewesen).
* dadurch auch weniger zu verdrahten und weniger Platz im Schaltschrank benötigt
* ...

In den Wohnbereichen nutze ich Raumkontroller von Zennio (InZennio-Z38i).
Neben zwei konfigurierbaren Schaltflächen hat der nen Temperatursensor und 4 zusätzliche Eingänge.
Weiterhin kann er bis zu vier Heizungs- / Kühlkreise ansteuern.

Der Zennio hängt auf Augenhöhe (ca 1,7m) zum manipulieren von Rollläden und einstellen der Raumtemperatur (da er das kann nutze ich es, auch wenn das uach die SPS nebenbei könnte).
Auf Handhöhe (so Standard 1,10) sitzen 4-Fach Taster (keine SPS-Taster mit LED, sondern große Flächen) für Standard-Funktionen wie Licht.
Einfach, weil mal Oma zu Besuch kommen oder mein Nachbar die Fische im Urlaub versorgen soll und dann nicht erst am 8-Fach Taster mit der Lupe lesen bzw. am Touchteil mit der Brille erahnen können welche Szene nun ein "Grundlicht" anmacht.
Aus meiner Sicht guter Tip vom Elektriker, der mir im übrigen völlig von KNX und Automation abgeraten hat. ;-)

Die Nebenräumen wie Keller und WC hängen dagegen an SPS-Eingängen. Heizung gibts dort nicht, und maximal im Gäste WC ein zweites Licht am Spiegel. Da brauche ich dann den Bus net hinziehen.
In Fluren / Treppenhaus hängen Bewegungsmelder.

Am Bett hatte ich erst klassische Taster für die Deckenleuchte, da mit dann aber dort wegen Umnutzung die Drähte ausgegangen sind stellte ich hier auf KNX-Tasterinterfaces um. Die von MDT lassen sich relativ einfach auf, ich sag mal, "dumme" Taster degradieren und sind dann in der SPS nicht von dem vorigen Pendant zu unterscheiden.

Ursprünglich wollte ich noch eine Wetterstation mit KNX einbinden, was auch zur Entscheidung "mit KNX" führte. Aber erstens habe ich sie nach bald sechs Jahren nicht vermisst und eine RS485-Variante von Eltako (technisch von Elsner) tut (annähernd) das gleiche für einen Bruchteil vom Geld.

Kurze Gesamtübersicht:
IEC61131 SPS 
fünf 230V Dimmerklemmen (ja damals waren LEDs noch nicht so weit verbreitet)
diverse Digitale Ausgänge (DO) (8-fach) für weitere rund 20 Lichtkreise und 12 Rollläden
wenige Digitale Eingänge (DI) (8-fach) für Taster in Nebenräumen und Bewegungsmelder über Koppelrelais
KNX-Klemme für sieben Raumkontroller und zwei Tasterinterfaces


Was ich heute nach über 6 Jahren (Planungsphase eingerechnet) und einem weiteren Bau anders machen würde.
* 16-fach Klemmen mit Flachbandkabel zu den Relaisblöcken

* Rollläden über SMI (auch wieder ein BUS) statt Sternverkabelung
* Im Zeitalter von (benutzbaren) LED-Leuchten auf die Dimmerklemme verzichten und auf DALI und evtl. zustätzlich oder ausschließlich DMX setzen.
DALI kommt ja eher von Raumbeleuchtung, während DMX ja via Veranstaltungstechnik und LED-Stripes ins Privathaus einzieht.

- Spannende Frage die ich für mich selbst noch nicht zu 100% beantwortet habe:
wieder KNX ?
wieder nur auf die SPS, wie beim zweiten Bau
oder Enocean und damit gar kein Kabel für Sensorik
Denke das würde ich mit leichter Tendenz zu Enocean vom konkreten Projekt/Kunden abhängig machen.

Hoffe das hilft nicht nur dir, sondern evtl. auch anderen, etwas weiter.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## GLT (27 April 2016)

@Markus
Du hast natürlich Recht - war beim Textumstellen schlampig u. hab einen Teil nicht rausgelöscht; jetzt auch korrigiert.



spshugo schrieb:


> Wenn ich für die Klemme 753-646 die Katalogdaten lade und die  Eigenschaften der Klemme ansehen will, muss ein Plugin installiert  werden. Das will eine SYM_XML Datei öffnen und um die erstellen zu  können brauche ich was genau? Was passiert da?


Die SYM_XML kommt aus der CoDeSys; diese wird im ETS-PlugIn eingelesen.
Damit erzeugst Du die "KNX-Ein/Ausgänge" der Klemme damit Du die Gruppenadressen vom Bus verknüpfen kannst.

Hört sich schlimmer an, als es ist - ist aber im WAGO-Beschrieb (findest Du auch im Downloadbereich/Wago "KNX-Starterpaket") gut beschrieben.



spshugo schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht recht begriffen was die Klemme mir in meine SPS liefert und wie ich etwas in sie schreiben kann.
> Meine große Vermutung ist dass ich die sogenannten Gruppenadressen aus  KNX lesen und schreiben und dann in der SPS damit irgendwas anstellen  kann. Stimmt das?



Aus der KNX-Bibliothek (bekommst Du bei WAGO) fügst Du die gewünschten Ein-/Ausgangsbausteine in dein Programm ein - diese Stellen dann das Kommunikationsobjekt dar.
Eingangsbausteine reagieren auf alle Befehle, die aus den verbundenen GAs resultieren; Ausgangsbausteine senden auf der Adresse, die in der ETS als sendend markiert ist.

Die Klemme muss auch seitens KNX IB genommen werden!



ohm200x schrieb:


> Rollläden über SMI (auch wieder ein BUS) statt Sternverkabelung


Für Jalousien u. entsprechenden Ansteuerungswünschen optimal - für Rollläden wäre mir der resultierende Aufpreis zu hoch.


----------



## nade (29 April 2016)

Ach ja. 5 ader... vielleicht mal an LCN gedacht?


----------



## NetFritz (29 April 2016)

Hallo
ch ja. 5 ader... vielleicht mal an LCN gedacht?                 
Schnell vergessen.
NetFritz


----------



## fraggle-m (29 April 2016)

NetFritz schrieb:


> Hallo
> ch ja. 5 ader... vielleicht mal an LCN gedacht?
> Schnell vergessen.
> NetFritz



da kann ich NetFritz nur zustimmen.


----------

